# Trivia 5/11



## luckytrim (May 11, 2018)

trivia 5/11
DID YOU KNOW...
The very first American film to have its Premier in the Soviet  Union ... “On
The Beach”,
a 1959 anti-nuke movie, based on a novel by Neville  Shute.

1. Only one country starts with the letter "O"... name it  ...
2. Re- DC Comics... What does the DC stand for ?
3. Sheet Bend, Spanish Bowline and Monkey's Fist are all types  of what?
4. The British call it a drawing pin : what do the Americans  call it ?
5. What lake straddles the California-Nevada border west of  Carson City, NV?
6. What celebrity would portray the classic characters from  "Saturday Night 
Live" such as The Church Lady, and Garth Algar along with an  impersonation 
of George Bush Sr.?
7. The fictional Rikki Tikki Tavi  was what sort of critter  ?
8. Taiwan used to be known as... what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jack Nicholson has won two “Best Actor” awards, for “The  Shining” and “As
Good as it Gets”.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Oman
2. "Detective Comics"
3. Knots
4. Thumb Tack
5. Lake Tahoe
6. Dana Carvey
7. Mongoose
8. Formosa

CRAP !!
With 12 Academy Award nominations (eight for Best Actor and  four for Best
Supporting Actor), Nicholson is the most nominated male actor  in Academy
Awards history. Only Nicholson (1960s–2000’s), Michael Caine  (1960s–2000’s),
Meryl Streep (1970s–2010's), Paul Newman (1950s–1960s,  1980s–2000's) and
Laurence Olivier (1930s–1970s) have been nominated for an  acting (lead or
supporting) Academy Award in five different  decades.

With three Oscar wins , he also ties with Walter Brennan,  Daniel Day-Lewis,
Ingrid Bergman and Meryl Streep for the second-most Oscar wins  in acting
categories. Only Katharine Hepburn, with four Oscars, won  more.

Oscars -
Best Actor
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - 1976
As Good as it Gets --1998

Best Supporting Actor
Terms of Endearment - 1984


----------

